# Peeing



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Without watching on their next visit outside. Do you know which leg your Hav lifts to wizz. ? Or is she a squatter.?Molly pees to the left. Creatures of habit, just like us ehh. LOL


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh a squatter,no doubt.

One quirk is that she pees on ONE side of the yard and craps on the other, LOL I find this funny because this certain, odd..obsessive compulsive quirk of hers made housebreaking her more challenging than it should've been..lol, IF she would've just TOLD me.

(this applies to pee pads too, she has to have 2 separate ones for each deed, its the weirdest thing and I wouldn't believe it if I didn't see it with my own eyes)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Kara , I've noticed that with Molly too. She tends to pee here and poo there. LOL


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Lily squats but if you watch you can see her lifting her left leg at the same time-it looks like she is levitating! The first time my sister saw it she thought she was lifting both of her back legs, Cirque de Soleil style.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Without watching on their next visit outside. Do you know which leg your Hav lifts to wizz. ? Or is she a squatter.?Molly pees to the left. *Creatures of habit, just like us ehh. LOL*


*
*

I actually try to alternate legs - so as not to become more muscular on one side. :redface::redface::redface:

Augie is still not a leg lifter - he stretches out. Hope he keeps it that way. He will be two in October.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda lifts to the right. Rarely does she completely squat....Also, she won't poo in the yard, she goes to the pinestraw and behind a bush - makes it a challenge for me to watch and make sure she goes.....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> [/B]
> 
> I actually try to alternate legs - so as not to become more muscular on one side. :redface::redface::redface:
> 
> Augie is still not a leg lifter - he stretches out. Hope he keeps it that way. He will be two in October.


Yeah Linda, it's funny how some females lift and some males don't. I did read where they think it has something to do with when they are fixed sometimes.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> Yeah Linda, it's funny how some females lift and some males don't. I did read where they think it has something to do with when they are fixed sometimes.


Do you know if an undescended testicle would have any bearing on testosterone production possibly being lower and not lifting the leg in the male. He wasn't 'fixed' until 17 months of age. I am certainly not complaining about his not lifting his leg on my plants and such, but I don't know as I have known any other male dogs who do not lift their legs. Just curious.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero does it all.  If he has 'really' got to pee he will run out in the grass and squat. Lots of times he will lift his left leg and pee on several things. My vet says he is really marking by spreading it around and that marking is more of a leaned behavior. Oh yes, he saw the big Lab in the neighbors yard lifting. Now when he has to poop it takes him forever to find the right spot. He likes to be at the edge of the yard, behind a bush, where you can not see or know what he is doing. It takes a lot of sniffing around to find the right spot for the day. A real sneaky guy. I don't care where or how he goes potty as long as it's outside.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Snickers is a full time Squatter. Narry a leg lifted anywhere. She's very entertaining as she rambles about the yard looking for the perfect place to squat and then a couple of minutes later going to the opposite side of the yard to go number 2.

The next day the rules for where to pee and poop seem to go out the door completely -- she'll pee where she pooped and poop where she peed... go figure...


Cheers!

Jim & Lynda & Snickers and soon Snoopy too.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie is 18 months old and has never lifted his leg,he always squats,he was done at about six months old.And generally he pees and poos in the same area of the garden,which is handy,but little Nellie still has to dash around doing a poo dance to find the right spot!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Do you know if an undescended testicle would have any bearing on testosterone production possibly being lower and not lifting the leg in the male. He wasn't 'fixed' until 17 months of age. I am certainly not complaining about his not lifting his leg on my plants and such, but I don't know as I have known any other male dogs who do not lift their legs. Just curious.


Not sure about that, but with cryptorchidism the main thing is that they are neutered. There are no set rules for leg lifting it seems. Just another example of how all dogs are individuals.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie squats and then lifts her right leg which makes her peego toward the lifted leg. She will poo anywhere as long as its not where I can see her. But I has schnauzers that had to have tall grass to poo in. Made it difficult when traveling. One time we walked and walked and I finally took her behind a bush and told her that no one could see and turned my back before she would go.

The vet told me that male dogs that are neutered young will always squat to pee. I'm sure there are exceptions to the rule though.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah Lucile that probably has some bearing on it. That's funny how private she likes to be.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Interesting reading. Rico usually pees leaning forward. He's 5 years old. I thought he's never lift a leg, but he does on occassion. I think it depends on what he is peeing on.....in the backyard grass, it's a lean. On the tree or pole, it's a leg lift. Usually his left leg.

Lucy is a squatter. If she's in a hurry; she can squat and walk at the same time. Good trick!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

iluvhavs said:


> Interesting reading. Rico usually pees leaning forward. He's 5 years old. I thought he's never lift a leg, but he does on occassion. I think it depends on what he is peeing on.....in the backyard grass, it's a lean. On the tree or pole, it's a leg lift. Usually his left leg.
> 
> Lucy is a squatter. If she's in a hurry; she can squat and walk at the same time. Good trick!


ound:ound:


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Riley lifts his right leg, but if reeeaaally has to go, he just squats. Like many of the other forum dogs, he has separate pee and poo spots.


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Murray predominantly just squats, but sometimes he lifts his right leg. He does mark some, but never has in the house...knock on wood.

He was not neutered until about age 2 (his age is estimated as he was a shelter dog and all they knew was that he is reported to be a havanese x bichon frise mix by a backyard breeder)

Rudy is just a baby, so he still squats.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Holly lifts her left leg and points it forward while squatting. She also marks on walks, lifting her left leg higher against a tree or post...or tall grass. Duffy is mostly a squatter. He used to be ONLY a squatter, but learned new tricks from a foster I had. The foster also taught him to go down only 2 of the steps on the way to the fenced area, turn to the left and jump off the side! He never fails to go down that way now. :biggrin1:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That's a cute story Kathleen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Before this post, I never noticed but now it's all I see. Thanks Dave!


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella has only ever squatted but the rigamaroll she goes through to poop! She gets into postion but dances around quite abit before finally finding the perfect postion and spot. It's pretty comical to watch.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I noticed the slight leg lift last night during our walk, it must be a marking gesture with Gucci, she normally marks over other scents on our walk..

Kara


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Rikky lifts his left leg high. I call it his ballet stance. He also does a dance and has to be positioned just right before doing his poop. I agree with AKathy, it's quite comical to watch. jcarol


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Babaloo squats. My husband actually asked the Vet about this and his female assistant remarked that it must be a "Male thing". I cracked up. It's perfectly fine with me. Does anyone have any idea why some male pups lift theirs legs and some squat.

Babaloo doesn't hump peoples legs either. Not complaining one little bit. 

He was neutered at about 8 or 9 months.

Vicki


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

AmeliasBabaloo said:


> Babaloo squats. My husband actually asked the Vet about this and his female assistant remarked that it must be a "Male thing". I cracked up. It's perfectly fine with me. Does anyone have any idea why some male pups lift theirs legs and some squat.
> 
> Babaloo doesn't hump peoples legs either. Not complaining one little bit.
> 
> ...


Hi Vicki, here is what Dr. Ian Dunbar says."The behavioral endocrinology of dogs is quite unique. Whereas the castration of most mammals appears to eliminate secondary sexual characteristics, the masculine characteristics of dog behavior appear to be emancipated from adult hormone levels. Whether or not a male dog will lift his leg when urinating, sniff and mount bitches and be more aggressive than females has all been preprogrammed by fetal testosterone in utero. Adult castration has absolutely no direct effect on urination posture, sexual preference or hierarchical rank".


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Rudy is a squatter - thank goodness.
Rocky is an ambi-lifter. Either side, any angle.


----------

